# Service and pressure test



## Lucy_p (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi,

I have a Fracino Contempo machine on my Piaggio Ape coffee truck. Looking for machine service and pressure test in South Wales (UK) area. Can find service engineers but not one that can carry out pressure test on mobile van.

TIA

Lucy


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@coffeebean on here will be able to advise.
https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Fracino themselves?


----------



## Carl Lucas (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a Fracino CON2ELP fitted in a Mercedes Vito and am looking for a reliable local engineer who can maintain this for me in the Harrogate area. Can anyone recommend anyone, or point me in the right direction please?

TIA

Carl


----------

